# wegen, por



## ilikescotch

Hola...para después de wegen ¿qué se usa? ¿Dativo o genitivo?...
Si me preguntan "¿Por qué no saliste de tu casa?" y quiero decir por el clima... digo wegen des Wetters o wegen dem Wetter? Según yo es con genitivo pero no estoy seguro...
A y también ¿hay otras formas de decir "por..." como causa de algo?
Gracias..


----------



## elroy

Oficialmente la preposición "wegen" exige el genitivo, pero en el lenguaje hablado se usa el dativo con mucha frequencia.  Incluso diría que "wegen dem Wetter" suena más natural que "wegen des Wetters" en la mayoría de los casos (para no decir siempre ).

Sí, hay otras maneras de decir "por".  Se me ocurren "aufgrund" y "infolge", los cuales son más formales que "wegen".


----------



## AlbinWorld

Durch + Akk también puedes utilizarlo para relacionar un hecho con otro hecho.
Wegen sería más para la causa, y Durch para la razón.

 			Wegen einer Unfall konnte er nicht arbeiten gehen.
 			Debido a un accidente no pudo ir a trabajar.

Durch die neue Frisur wirkst du intellektueller..
 			Por tu nuevo peinado parece más intelectual.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Wegen eine*s* Unfall*s*...


----------



## AlbinWorld

Yo ya había aplicado esa costumbre que menciona Elroy, pero sí, siendo correctos, sería con Gen.


----------



## elroy

El problema está en el género. 

Si quisieras usar el dativo sería "wegen einem Unfall".

"Wegen einer Unfall" no es correcto porque "Unfall" no es femenino, sino masculino.


----------



## ilikescotch

jajaja ok, gracias. Entonces lo correcto es usar genitivo, pero en lo hablado puedo usar el dativo de todos modos. Ah, es cierto albin, también he oído el durch así. Gracias.


----------

